# Was ist das richtige Grafikprogramm?



## convo (3. Januar 2005)

hall leute,
 hab hier Jasc Paint Pro Shop 9 als Grafikprogramm und finde,dass ich mit dem gut klar kommen werde,in Sachen Verständnis und kapieren.
 Es ist vom Aufbau her ähnlich wie corel draw 11 und damit kenn ich mich schon etwas aus.
 Will nämlich allgemein,wenn ich VB kann,Programme coden und diese mit der bestmöglichsten Grafik dann versehen...
 aber mal ne allgemien frage: für was sind solche programme eigentlich gedacht?

 und ist jasc paint pro shop 9 ein gutes Grafikprogramm,oder ist Adobe Photoshop besser?


----------



## blue lord (6. Januar 2005)

Ich habe seit Montag auch Paint Shop Pro 9, und finde es ein super Programm. In manchen bereichen finde ich es fast besser als Photo Shop. 
Solche Programme sind zum erstellen von Texturen, digitalen Bildern und zum nachbearbeiten von Bildern. 
Was ich besonders gut an dem Programm finde, ist, dass man mit Rastern und Vektoren arbeiten kann.


----------



## fluessig (7. Januar 2005)

Photoshop ist wirklich auf das Bearbeiten von Fotos ausgelegt, man kann aber auch alles andere damit machen. Ich habe bisher noch keine Option bei Photoshop vermisst, die ich von einem anderen Grafikprogramm kennen würde.
Was du aber wahrscheinlich brauchst ist ein Programm, das pixelgenau eigene Zeichnungen (zB. Buttons mit Farbverläufen usw.) bearbeiten kann und dafür sollte eigentlich Paint Shop Pro sehr gut geeignet sein (ich hab es zuletzt in der Version 3 benutzt, ich weiß leider nicht wie es sich entwickelt hat)


----------

